# Help on Guppy Fry



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 7 two and a half week old guppy fry but I have no where to put them. I cant afford to go out and buy an small tank right now. I had them in a breeder since they were born but I'm afraid as they grow they may be stunted since the breeder is small. The only other container I have is a small 1/2 gallon tank with out filtration or heat. Can I put them in there? Maybe change the water alittle everyday? I want whats best for them but I cant afford to go buy anything. Please any advice would be appreciated a.s.a.p


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

no u cant put guppies into a tank without a heater. The fry need a temp of about 80 degrees ferenheit to grow with lots of light and multiple feedings daily.
the breeder might be okay, how many are in there? the breeder is better than the tank with no heater. but if your going to keep the fry you should set up a seperate tank for them


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

i keep my fry in a bucket and theyre growing quickly


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have my fry in a 1 gallon tank, filtered but not heated

They seem to be doing fine.

I WAS thinking of putting them in my 10 gal betta tank (just one REALLY OLD male betta in there) Anyone think that'd be a problem?


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Just make sure they're big enough not to fit in the betta's mouth.


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, they'd still fit.

I do think he'd have a hard time catching them.. he's getting lazy now that he's turned 4 and doesn't swim as much as he did


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep all of my guppies in unheated tanks. During the winter, the temperature in the lower tanks routinely drops below 68 degrees at night. I haven't had any problems associated with the low temperatures other than the fish growing slower, but they are just as active and hungry as the ones raised in the Spring and Summer months. A half gallon bowl would be fine for 2 fry, but at 2 1/2 weeks, they should just about be large enough that they won't be eaten. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of people keep guppys in ponds during the summer and at night the temp can drop to 40. They will be fine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on how wild they are. Bred strains of guppies that you normally see in lfs are so interbred that they are genetically weak. Keeping them in cool water will usually kill a few and stunt their growth. You will have some that make it and grow well. I think of it as survival of the fittest and culling the herd.


----------

